# What do you think? New setup



## FishKeeper55 (26 Sep 2020)

Trying something new, picked up very large log which is hollow inside, need your opinions what do you think? 




Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## ruairimcq (26 Sep 2020)

I'd say the hollow aspect will give you loads of options to be creative with it. Good luck. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## FishKeeper55 (26 Sep 2020)

I just wish I was more creative been honest, lot of space for some plants around the wood





Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## lilirose (26 Sep 2020)

I have a piece in one of my tanks that's hollow like that. I considered filling it with filter floss and aquasoil and planting rooted plants like crypts inside it, but I ended up putting a load of epiphytes on it instead. My fish really like to swim in and out and around it.


----------



## Mr.Shenanagins (26 Sep 2020)

Sweet hollow log! Scape wise I think I would try to incorporate those rocks around the base of the log a little tighter. Give it that aged look like it’s been stuck/sitting there a while.


----------



## FishKeeper55 (26 Sep 2020)

Mr.Shenanagins said:


> Sweet hollow log! Scape wise I think I would try to incorporate those rocks around the base of the log a little tighter. Give it that aged look like it’s been stuck/sitting there a while.


Hmm like you idea, will give this a try

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## FishKeeper55 (17 Oct 2020)

Well this is what manage to achieve and I think planted mess tile should work great







Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## FishKeeper55 (3 Feb 2021)

So this one has been growing for a while now, apart from upgrading the light to nicrew planted LED everything stayed the same


----------



## FishKeeper55 (3 Apr 2021)

Well unfortunately this had to be changed late Feb still not sure what happen but moss just turned brown, had lot of problem with rotala along with lot of GSA, some plants has recovered, removed the log it was just taking far to much space and wanted to have bit more room for fish to swim, we have decided to just go with epiphany plants and been honest this was the best decision I made for that tank, over the last 2 months apart from water change and maybe  once a month sponges clean in back filter there is no other inputs, I dose very little here mostly after water change, have the odd brown leave but I notice there is new one growing so not all lost, is not a scape by any means but I hope this one will just work.


----------



## noodlesuk (3 Apr 2021)

Looks great, like the new scape, think it looks better without the large log.


----------



## FishKeeper55 (3 Apr 2021)

noodlesuk said:


> Looks great, like the new scape, think it looks better without the large log.


I think you right


----------

